# ekg documentation policy



## claudiak (Apr 24, 2008)

Please help.  We are a general surgery clinic.  We own EKG equipment and
do  pre-op ekg for our surgical patients.

We bill cpt 93000 for the global.

My question is this.  Doesn't the provider (in this case, general surgeon) need to sign off the ekg report and write in the date he reviewed same report???

We are having issues with this?   If the provider does not initial report and date it, how are we as coders to know if ekg report was reviewed?

Can someone tell me the normal protocol for this?

Thanks so much


----------

